# Has anyone tried this kind of fence



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

Benner's Best Friend Fence
http://www.bestfriendfence.com/default.asp

It looks like it might be a good solution but I would like to know more about it first.


----------



## doozie (May 21, 2005)

IMPORTANT!: Best Friend Dog Fences are not recommended as a round-the-clock kennel/dog containment system. Although it may work in this manner for more docile/non-aggressive dogs, it is primarily designed as a humane, more effective alternative to underground electric dog fences. DO NOT leave your dog unsupervised for hours and assume Best Friend Fence will contain them. If your dog likes to chew or becomes bored and then aggressive toward the fence, he/she could escape and/or damage the dog fences. Breeds that have historically been aggressive toward our fence are: Beagles, Huskies, and Retrievers. Dogs can also vary a lot within a breed since each has its own personality. 


HMMMMMM, from the section on Dog Fencing.....I cant imagine my little guys having a problem, but for a larger dog...I wonder if is just a general disclaimer, or the fence is not that sturdy. It also mentions Zip Ties, I assume they are to attach the mesh to the fence posts. if these are the plastic type, I know they can dry out and break if out in the sun or over time.

I also depend on my fence to keep other things OUT of my yard, besides keeping my dogs in. 

If I am ever fortunate enough to have some acreage, I would think of fencing a part for the dogs with the black mesh chain link and having vines grow on or plantings around the fence.(wishful thinking)


----------



## longshadowfarms (Nov 27, 2002)

We use American wire and cattle panels for our dog fence. You can barely see them either. I would think this would be similar. Ours won't keep in small dogs but it does keep in the 40 lb Basset. I would think this fence would be similar, just not quite as heavy duty. Ours has been up for more than 15 yrs with no problems. I didn't read through the pages to see if they gave an idea of how long they expect their fencing material to last.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

I didn't find anything about how long it would last either. I wasn't worried about the comment about all day since they are inside dogs. The smallest one is 60lbs. so maybe I should look into the cattle panels.

The dogs wouldn't be out when we aren't home and I don't want to try the invisible fencing since one of them is likely to not notice it.


----------

